# Hookah Flavours



## huffnpuff (16/7/15)

Anybody got or know where I can get juice in Hookah flavours. Got this request today. Somebody looking for stuff like "Blue Mix", etc?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christopher (17/7/15)

I think the only "blue mix" I've seen was made by Hats, it's not....good....


----------



## phanatik (17/7/15)

hookah flavours are generally fruit extracts and what gives it that unique flavour is the molasses and tobacco mix. Not sure if that can be re-created in ejuice, but i might be mistaken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neil (17/7/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Anybody got or know where I can get juice in Hookah flavours. Got this request today. Somebody looking for stuff like "Blue Mix", etc?



I know what your talking about, I had the Amaren Red mix, taste pretty good, its basically the hookah flavour but in a e-liquid form. A local tobacconist in my area sells it. R100 for 20ml I think. They have blue mix, red mix and I think a green mix. It doesn't look like Amaren has a website, but heres they facebook link.

https://www.facebook.com/amaren.bluemix

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

